

Unlicense Yourself: Set Your Code Free - bensummers
http://unlicense.org/

======
wmf
IMO the disadvantages of license proliferation outweigh the benefits of
"unlicensing". MIT/BSD licenses are already compatible with everything. If you
really want to avoid "enriching lawyers" you shouldn't invent new
(un)licenses, since many companies will require the unlicense to be lawyer-
approved before they'll touch it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/License_proliferation>

------
jdanndc
I've always appreciated the blessing in SQLite:

Instead of a license, the SQLite source code offers a blessing:

" May you do good and not evil

May you find forgiveness for yourself and forgive others

May you share freely, never taking more than you give. "

<http://www.sqlite.org/different.html>

------
zb
I was under the impression that this is generally considered a bad idea
because copyright law in some countries does not recognise the concept of a
"public domain" (i.e. you can't disavow copyright even if you want to).

I don't know if that's correct, but if so it would seem that something like
the ISC (or modified BSD) license would be superior.

